# Remote control software for dsp1100 and windows xp



## tgdjuth3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello,
now I have a dsp1100 ! Unfortuatly I could not start the remote software downloaded from Behringer's homepage. I learned that this software only works with windos98. I've installed windows xp on my pc. Is there a control software that will work with windows xp. Thanks for your help,
kind regards
Thom


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> <<<<SNIP>>>>
> Is there a control software that will work with windows xp. Thanks for your help,
> kind regards


- The EQ section ( within REW ) when used in Manual mode, can work as a Remote PEQ Editor for the DSP1100 .

- You must have a soundcard that has midi capabilites ( & understand how to find your way around REW ) but it's possible to control your DSP1100 via REW . 
- All EQ changes made ( within REW ) must then be transmitted (via midi) to the DSP1100 ( for them to be implemented ) . 

:sn:


----------

